# What happens after filing i130



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone Happy New Year!!

So My husband has filled the i130 and still waiting to hear from them. 

When do we file the rest??


Heads


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

nicolpayday said:


> hi cory i just wanted to know what is i130
> pls explain me in details


The I-130 is the first part of the visa I need to move to America to be with my husband and family.


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Really? Ok. What visa are you using ?


----------



## Bronwynn (Jan 6, 2013)

After you file the I-130 package you have to wait for a while (in my case it was 5 months) before you hear back and they tell you you're approved, after that they forward the package to the NVC (national visa center) and they will send you the paperwork pertaining the sponsorship, and they will give you all the instructions of what you need to send them. After that you send them everything and you wait again (in my case it was 1 month) when they tell you they're processed it and it's all approved, they then forward everything to the consulate (that is if you are doing it through the consulate abroad) and it takes about 2 months then before you can go have your interview at the consulate and then you have your visa. So they will always notify you when they need more paperwork and what exactly they need!


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank You very much xxx


----------



## CoryJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm back.... what would be the best evidence/ proof of marriage to send? I am worried.


----------

